# Where did the thread go....?



## ewenme (Jul 21, 2010)

What happened to the 'hot topic' started by Packsaddle? Did it get burned off the board by a moderator? Or was something offensive said? I hate it when things disappear just when they get interesting.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 21, 2010)

It was deleted through a specific request from packsaddle. I didn't actually do it, but would have honored his request if it had not  been done already.


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 21, 2010)

Why?

Any reason.

Where is packsaddle?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2010)

When we swim in other people's pools;

We must abide by their rules.

I wished I had save the thread.  There was a lot of interesting information there.

Oh, well,  I will next time.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 21, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> When we swim in other people's pools;We must abide by their rules.
> 
> I wished I had save the thread.  There was a lot of interesting information there.
> 
> ...


Uncle Bob,

I still want to know what cell towers are really for.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 21, 2010)

Bootleg,

Here is a hint;

"These Big Brother GPS locators can also be used in business as an affordable fleet tracking and asset tracking system."

(Notice the reaction you get when you say "Big Brother" to people.) "Oh, boy, a conspiracy nut!"

Well, he is here and alive and well;

http://teentracking.com/

The cell towers across the country are used to track everything and everyone. Everywhere you drive your car; every cell phone conversation; and every word I type on the internet; is recorded.

There's more;

*“*Computer data from a Toyota Prius that crashed in suburban New York City show that at the time of the accident the throttle was open and the driver was not applying the brakes,”

Your car computer records everytime you apply the break, gas, how many miles you travel, and much more;

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/the-empire-strikes-back-nhtsa-says-harrison-crash-was-driver-error-japanese-police-recommends-charges-against-prius-driver/

Of course it's just conspiracy theorist carp; right?  

Uncle Bob


----------



## mark handler (Jul 21, 2010)

Worldwide Electronic Mind Control via 'Cell Phone' Towers

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread300343/pg1

"

The day is now approaching in which government mind control technologies will be directed at you, your neighbors, and your loved ones. Every single day, equipment is being erected and installed in this country with the hidden purpose of exerting mind control over the entire population. Everywhere in this country (and overseas), ELF/microwave transmission towers are being erected. The antennae usually look like four slightly curved vertical plates about 2 feet in length and located in either 3 or 4 quadrants around the tower, two thirds up from the ground. Just look around, you'll see them. And you'll also notice more of them going up once you begin to pay attention. No one is saying anything, but you're expected to presume that they're for cell phones. (Do you really think that we need that much 'cell phone' transmission capability, every few blocks? Do you realize how very little energy is used by genuine cell phone usage? Yet these towers are capable of putting out levels of power that exceed cell phone requirements by a wide margin)..........


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 21, 2010)

Uncle Bob,

You might have a point there.

I think I was the last person to post on the thread that was lost or deleted that ewennme is asking about.

I said Big Brother on that thread before it disappeared.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 21, 2010)

Well we know ICC is reading this site! So why not Big Brother listing to your phone calls! In PA the Governor wants cameras on the high ways to catch people with out insurance!  He claims it is for increased revenue! Ya!


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 21, 2010)

RJJ,

I think we just hit the tip of the ice berg.


----------



## ewenme (Jul 21, 2010)

You have heard about the recommendations that children be micro-chipped, for their safety, and the security of the parents, haven't you. I have a rescue dog, and he is micro-chipped so that if I lose him he can be found and traced. Uncle Bob knows that Big Brother is watching, but he's watching everything. Our society is disintegrating. Trust is gone at the highest levels of government, and it is slowly be taken away from every citizen. Lao Tzu said, in the Tao Te Ching: "When the rulers are crafty the people become agitated' [restless]. We're way past that. I work for government, and I have an innate trust in government at the local level, because I know the people. I have an inordinate distrust of government at the State and Federal level, because I know who is in charge and it is not the people being governed. "Of the people, by the people and for the people..." has gone by the wayside. IMHO.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 21, 2010)

I have to agree Ewenme! Bootleg The iceberg is big and growing!

Not sure I should post the next part on something I read a few days back regarding Glen Beck! Not take one side or the other! It has to deal with the loss of eye sight! Wow! Not what he stands for or his political positions. As I read the news flash and then glanced over the Blog related to it I sat in embarrassment at what I read in the Blog. Those that responded were full of hate and the responses had to be the lowest comments I think I had ever read.  I pondered the simple fact that he is on the verge of becoming blind! Sad day in America.


----------



## packsaddle (Jul 21, 2010)

I requested the thread be deleted because there were some unprofessional comments made by certain individuals that frequent this site.

Personal attacks are evidence of a lack of maturity and poor communication skills.

More importantly, personal attacks are evidence of a weak argument.

I hope future threads will contain robust discussion/debate conducted in a professional manner that will benefit both members and non-members who read them.

A great philosopher (Paul) once said to question everything and hold on to the good.

Therefore, it is important to (objectively and professionally) explore both sides of an issue, even if you don't agree with the other side.

Only then can an informed conclusion be reached......or changed.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 21, 2010)

Well said!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, I missed something but that's what I get for actually dealing with problems today.  Hopefully I'll get to the bottom of it at a later date over some venison   .


----------

